# Ibuuyk's Theory, Take Two



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

This is a thread that I'm posting on behalf of Ibuuyk about his theory of sexual orientations and stuff like that. The quote below is a log of his Private Messages with Browder. 



			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> I've deleted the first PM for some reason, but kept the  rest.
> 
> Me: (10:02)
> Well, I did try to explain it numerous times in other threads such as my   Theory on Sexual Orientations, but:
> ...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Hahahaha, this theory is absolutely ridiculous. 

I think you're deluded, Ibuuyk. I really do. You don't seem to have a firm grasp on yourself and on reality.


----------



## Akro (Jun 19, 2010)

It bored me


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Drivel.  Baseless "theories" designed to stroke his huge ego.  He believes he is a special snowflake, more special than almost any other, and that he is a higher order of human than the rest of the world.  I don't think I've ever seen something that confirmed so concretely that Ibuuyk is a megalomaniac and possibly a schizophrenic.  His grasp on the reality of psychology and the workings of the human mind is nonexistent, as if he had studied to become a psychologist by reading comic books.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

> I believe there are (I forgot the percentage) about 400* persons* in this world who are (I'd use the IQ ladder as base even if it doesn't work, but it apparently isn't a good idea, so I'll use a simple yet potentially insulting word) smart enough to make the proverb "*The mental is mightier than the physical*" true.



Buahaha, "persons".

And I sure agree that he's mental :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain?  Cuz that's my goal.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain?  Cuz that's my goal.


 
I understand EXACTLY what you're *trying* to explain.  That's the problem.


----------



## Akro (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain? Cuz that's my goal.



Porn


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain?  Cuz that's my goal.


 
Yes, I understand, for what it's worth. You're trying to make yourself an unique snowflake, using some pretty handicapped logic and unwarranted self-glorification.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain?  Cuz that's my goal.


 We get that you're trying to say you're one of 0.0000000597% of people in the world that are able to achieve a higher brain function that enables you to program yourself like a computer. You also say that you might be the only one out of 6.7 BILLION people that can do it.

If you look logically, you'll see that this theory doesn't make any sense. You're just repressing feelings and trying to hide them. You're not "eliminating" anything. You cannot change your sexual orientation willingly, but rather just repress thoughts and act on certain things.

This thread, mak's thread,  and this theory itself prove that you have not conquered your autism and overcome it. You have trouble relating with normal people. You blame this on your "special snowflake" intelligence that you claim to have, but it's really just because of the autism coupled with whatever mental issues you may have (narcissism and egotism specifically). You choose to build yourself up to be this superhuman being because your brain is different from normal people and you don't understand them. Instead of just choosing to be "different', however, you're trying to cope with that by saying that the normal people are inferior to you and you're actually something better.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I understand EXACTLY what you're *trying* to explain.  That's the problem.


 


Thatch said:


> Yes, I understand, for what it's worth. You're trying to make yourself an unique snowflake, using some pretty handicapped logic.


 


Jashwa said:


> We get that you're trying to say you're one of 0.0000000597% of people in the world that are able to achieve a higher brain function that enables you to program yourself like a computer. You also say that you might be the only one out of 6.7 BILLION people that can do it.
> 
> If you look logically, you'll see that this theory doesn't make any sense. You're just repressing feelings and trying to hide them. You're not "eliminating" anything. You cannot change your sexual orientation willingly, but rather just repress thoughts and act on certain things.


 
I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're one of 'em, but at least I made my point.  I'm glad, thanks guys ^^


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk needs to stop conjuring up fantasies and start picking up some actual psychology textbooks.

He also needs to get off the Internet and get his ass back to his psychiatrist.  I get the distinct impression that he's a delusional who has decided that he doesn't need Doc's help any more and is skipping appointments.  The fact that he appears to not be in an institution for the mentally infirm baffles me, frankly.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ibuuyk needs to stop conjuring up fantasies and start picking up some actual psychology textbooks.


 [this]. It's pretty obvious that this is a coping mechanism for his autism and being different, but he just refuses to believe it. 


Ibuuyk said:


> I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're one of 'em, but at least I made my point.  I'm glad, thanks guys ^^


 Read my addition that I added onto my last post after you quoted it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're one of 'em, but at least I made my point.  I'm glad, thanks guys ^^


 
Oh, you see, it's NOT impossible to believe. But for us to believe, you have to at least act the part, instead of being visibly mentally deficient.

So what Jashwa said, it's just your wishful thinking. You have no idea how others think, even purely theoretical, which is painfully obvious, which frankly makes you unsuit to state the opinions you do. You cannot say what is possible or not to us.


----------



## Akro (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're one of 'em, but at least I made my point. I'm glad, thanks guys ^^



D: He's not flaming us D':


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Akro said:


> D: He's not flaming us D':


 
He's raging inside. But after all this time, even he had to learn :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ibuuyk needs to stop conjuring up fantasies and start picking up some actual psychology textbooks.
> 
> He also needs to get off the Internet and get his ass back to his psychiatrist.  I get the distinct impression that he's a delusional who has decided that he doesn't need Doc's help any more and is skipping appointments.  The fact that he appears to not be in an institution for the mentally infirm baffles me, frankly.





Jashwa said:


> [this]. It's pretty obvious that this is a coping mechanism for his autism and being different, but he just refuses to believe it.
> 
> Read my addition that I added onto my last post after you quoted it.





Thatch said:


> Oh, you see, it's NOT impossible to believe. But for us to believe, you have to at least act the part, instead of being visibly mentally deficient.
> 
> So what Jashwa said, it's just your wishful thinking. You have no idea how others think, even purely theoretical, which is painfully obvious, which frankly makes you unsuit to state the opinions you do. You cannot say what is possible or not to us.


 
See what I mean by impossible to believe?  You guys find the very idea delusional, ridiculous & whatnot, thinking it's so far from reality & normality that it MUST mean mental alienation.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Being able to suppress emotions is not an indicator of intelligence.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Being able to suppress emotions is not an indicator of intelligence.


 
Correction, suppress negative emotions.  I keep positive ones, they be funz.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think he's really angry, soapy. I think he's just confused about himself and about us and why we don't think the same way that he does. He just takes that frustration and confusion out on other people and claims that they're idiots when they don't understand what he's trying to say.

Ibuuyk, if you were really a hyper intelligent person, then you wouldn't have this trouble explaining the theory to us. If someone has mastered a concept, they can explain it so that the average mind can at least know what they're talking about. You have trouble because of a few reasons: 1) You don't really know how the brain works, even in your theory. 2) Your theory isn't based on anything scientific. You're just claiming that your brain is better than everyone else's in order to make yourself feel better. 3) You're at least mildly autistic and have trouble identifying/communicating with other people because of it. 

You can admit it and we won't judge you for it. In fact, if you can just admit and see that your theory is baseless and wrong, then most people here would probably be nicer to you.



Ibuuyk said:


> See what I mean by impossible to believe?  You  guys find the very idea delusional, ridiculous & whatnot, thinking  it's so far from reality & normality that it MUST mean mental  alienation.


 I'll bite. Sure, it's impossible to believe. It's impossible to believe because you show absolutely zero signs of a higher intelligence. You function on a level similar to the average person, ignoring the delusion about this theory. It's not impossible to believe because we don't think that it's possible for brains to do not normal things, but rather because you're giving us this theory with 0 evidence to back it up. It's like if I were to just claim that I could read minds. There'd be 0 proof except for me saying that I could and that only so many people in the world could because of higher brain function. 

In order for people to believe you, you need to provide them with a reason to believe you and not just assume that they don't believe it because their minds aren't capable of it.



Ibuuyk said:


> Correction, suppress negative emotions.  I keep  positive ones, they be funz.


 His point still stands, even if you replace "emotions" with negative emotions. Anyone can repress feelings and ignore them. It's not a measure of intelligence.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> See what I mean by impossible to believe?  You guys find the very idea delusional, ridiculous & whatnot, thinking it's so far from reality & normality that it MUST mean mental alienation.


 
Wonder if your doc knows what you tell other people on the Internet.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys

What if everyone

in the world

was a tomato.

Woah.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> See what I mean by impossible to believe?  You guys find the very idea delusional, ridiculous & whatnot, thinking it's so far from reality & normality that it MUST mean mental alienation.


 
OR you have trouble reading. Because this is completely not what I said.
Which is not unreasonable, since you have trouble writing as well.

Seriously the sentence I quoted in my first post was so bad, that it made me sad :V



Jashwa said:


> I don't think he's really angry, soapy. I think he's just confused about himself and about us and why we don't think the same way that he does. He just takes that frustration and confusion out on other people and claims that they're idiots when they don't understand what he's trying to say.
> 
> 3) You're at least mildly autistic and have trouble identifying/communicating with other people because of it.


 
No, I'm sure he's raging.

And it wouldn't make me laugh, if he didn't claim he conquered his autism, when the proof of the opposite is so blatant.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> OR you have trouble reading. Because this is completely not what I said.


 
He read only what he wanted to.  Which is pretty much par for the course for a delusional - accept anything that feeds into your delusion and your persecution complex and discard the rest, like eating a banana and discarding the peel.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2010)

so at first I was gonna be a moralfag about dumping PMs in a public thread

but fuck it, you had good reason

this shit is ridiculous

thread will still be locked though


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think he's really angry, soapy. I think he's just confused about himself and about us and why we don't think the same way that he does. He just takes that frustration and confusion out on other people and claims that they're idiots when they don't understand what he's trying to say.
> 
> Ibuuyk, if you were really a hyper intelligent person, then you wouldn't have this trouble explaining the theory to us. If someone has mastered a concept, they can explain it so that the average mind can at least know what they're talking about. You have trouble because of a few reasons: 1) You don't really know how the brain works, even in your theory. 2) Your theory isn't based on anything scientific. You're just claiming that your brain is better than everyone else's in order to make yourself feel better. 3) You're at least mildly autistic and have trouble identifying/communicating with other people because of it.
> 
> You can admit it and we won't judge you for it. In fact, if you can just admit and see that your theory is baseless and wrong, then most people here would probably be nicer to you.


 
I'm neither angry nor confused, I was expecting these kinds of reaction actually ^^.  And I did make my point, too.



Tycho said:


> Wonder if your doc knows what you tell other people on the Internet.


 
Shame I don't have one :V



Tycho said:


> He read only what he wanted to.  Which is pretty  much par for the course for a delusional - accept anything that feeds  into your delusion and your persecution complex and discard the rest,  like eating a banana and discarding the peel.


 
You can compost the peel & give it a use instead, too.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Shame I don't have one :V



if you did he would probably tell you you're autistic


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> if you did he would probably tell you you're autistic


 
Well, I do am, technically.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so at first I was gonna be a moralfag about dumping PMs in a public thread


 
He did it on request. Ibuuyk can't post threads.



Ibuuyk said:


> Well, I do am, technically.


 
You said you got rid of it. That claim was obviously false. If you failed at judgeing that, how can you hope anything else in your theory has any value?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so at first I was gonna be a moralfag about dumping PMs in a public thread
> 
> but fuck it, you had good reason
> 
> ...


 This is a thread that Browder and him wanted to make. It's not me taking a personal message that was supposed to stay personal and dumping it. He wanted me to post this on behalf of Browder and himself. 


Tycho said:


> He read only what he wanted to.  Which is pretty much par for the course for a delusional - accept anything that feeds into your delusion and your persecution complex and discard the rest, like eating a banana and discarding the peel.


 [this]


Thatch said:


> And it wouldn't make me laugh, if he didn't claim he conquered his autism, when the proof of the opposite is so blatant.


 [this, except that it kind of makes me sad now]


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, I do am.


 
I mean, that would be his explanation.

Also, your "language module" is "malfunctioning"



Jashwa said:


> This is a thread that Browder and him wanted to make. It's not me taking a personal message that was supposed to stay personal and dumping it. He wanted me to post this on behalf of Browder and himself. ]


 
Oh okay then.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk. Respond to the part of that last post you quoted from me and explain to me why you don't come off as intelligent to any member here if you're so smart?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I mean, that would be his explanation.
> 
> Also, your "language module" is "malfunctioning"
> 
> ...



inorite?  I need to upgrade that fucker.  Should've installed my OS as English, instead of making it run on a secondary language, obviously :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Shame I don't have one :V



You should.



Ibuuyk said:


> You can compost the peel & give it a use instead, too.


 
Irrelevant and a poor attempt at undermining the seriousness of my statement with a "witty quip".


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Correction, suppress negative emotions.  I keep positive ones, they be funz.


 
Again, not a sign of intelligence. I do it all the time. I don't claim to be one of 400 ~*super intelligent speshal people*~. It's just a thing.

edit: can you do alchemy in your garage, too


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ibuuyk, if you were really a hyper intelligent person, then you wouldn't have this trouble explaining the theory to us. If someone has mastered a concept, they can explain it so that the average mind can at least know what they're talking about. You have trouble because of a few reasons: 1) You don't really know how the brain works, even in your theory. 2) Your theory isn't based on anything scientific. You're just claiming that your brain is better than everyone else's in order to make yourself feel better. 3) You're at least mildly autistic and have trouble identifying/communicating with other people because of it.
> 
> I'll bite. Sure, it's impossible to believe. It's impossible to believe because you show absolutely zero signs of a higher intelligence. You function on a level similar to the average person, ignoring the delusion about this theory. It's not impossible to believe because we don't think that it's possible for brains to do not normal things, but rather because you're giving us this theory with 0 evidence to back it up. It's like if I were to just claim that I could read minds. There'd be 0 proof except for me saying that I could and that only so many people in the world could because of higher brain function.
> 
> His point still stands, even if you replace "emotions" with negative emotions. Anyone can repress feelings and ignore them. It's not a measure of intelligence.


 
I'm just chillin', way too lazy to even try.  Also, when did I say deleting negative emotions had something to do with intelligence?  I do believe I wrote the emotion part AFTER the intelligence one.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain?  Cuz that's my goal.



I understand the concept and ideas, but I think you're wrong.

I'm not sure you can "delete" emotions or feelings or alter sexualk orientations in the way you describe. You can suppress to the point where they're minimal, but there's always something there left over. Now, you say you have autism, so I think it's possible that this may be your way of mentally dealing with either a lack of one emotion or the suppression of another. Your brain doesn't understand what it's doing, so you subconsciously formulate a plausible sounding method to account for it.

The question is, how can you ascertain if what you say is true, or if you're living a delusion that makes you feel better for what your brain is up to.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> He's raging inside. But after all this time, even he had to learn :V


 
I doubt it. I'm taking what he says at face value and not assuming anything. All it means is he's profoundly schizoid, which is what you call it when somebody really truly doesn't give a shit about any social anything. I know a cartoonist (not furry) who is asexual and really truly doesn't want to get fucked, and I believe her as well.

Seems to me it's like just another way for a person to be... the assumption that one becomes superior through this and testing very high on raw intelligence seems more unwarranted. I'm reminded of Christopher Langan- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Langan who is somewhat more intelligent than Ibuuyk, but in school was unable to take a calculus class (at which he pwned) because he could not manage to even tell the teacher he was good at calculus. He approached the teacher with criticism and the teacher was like "Look, some people are too dumb to do calculus" and Langan retreated without ever being able to communicate that he KNEW calculus already.

I'm a lot dumber than Ibuuyk but I'm doing a lot more at putting my ideas in gear- Malcolm Gladwell suggests in his book Outliers that there's no practical benefit to intellectual capability beyond the point of 'enough': so much IQ is 'enough' to do certain tasks, like so much muscle is 'enough' to lift an object, and at that point it's strictly down to what you're doing with the task. I think that's very likely...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You should.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant and a poor  attempt at undermining the seriousness of my statement with a "witty  quip".


 
I was goin' on with your metaphor, basically means that instead of  ignoring what I don't like, I take it into consideration & turn it  to my advantage, learning from it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm just chillin', way too lazy to even try.


 So we're supposed to believe that you're hypersmart and can erase any negative traits that you have, but you CHOSE to keep negative traits like laziness and THAT'S why we can't tell that you're smart?

If you were just being lazy, we'd still be able to tell that you're intelligent. Laziness just means that you wouldn't try as hard to show that you're intelligent/explain your ideas. It doesn't explain the many logical fallacies, holes in your theory, and lack of ability to interpret people's posts.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The question is, how can you ascertain if what you  say is true, or if you're living a delusion that makes you feel better  for what your brain is up to.


 
Living a delusion, huh?  What a coincidence, I do like to believe,  sometimes, that the world we live in is merely an illusion.



Jashwa said:


> So we're supposed to believe that you're hypersmart and can erase any negative traits that you have, but you CHOSE to keep negative traits like laziness and THAT'S why we can't tell that you're smart?
> 
> If you were just being lazy, we'd still be able to tell that you're intelligent. Laziness just means that you wouldn't try as hard to show that you're intelligent/explain your ideas. It doesn't explain the many logical fallacies, holes in your theory, and lack of ability to interpret people's posts.


 
I don't think lazyness is a negative trait ^^.  And I'm not "trying less", I'm not trying at all.

Also, I find your post -very- interesting, jinx.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Living a delusion, huh?  What a coincidence, I do like to believe,  sometimes, that the world we live in is merely an illusion.


 
Oh swell.  You're one of them, too.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh swell.  You're one of them, too.


 
Well, it makes sense to me, in an illogical  & paradoxal way.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I don't think lazyness is a negative trait ^^.  And I'm not "trying less", I'm not trying at all.


*sigh*

Trying to reason with you is pointless, you know that right? Nothing I say, no matter how logical and solid will make you change your thoughts because you're so stuck in this delusion that you refuse to acknowledge anything that might shatter it. I'm not saying that I necessarily blame you for it, afterall you do have a mental problem, but just that it makes me sad to know that there are people out there like yourself who will live in their own little world and never realize the truth.

Maybe it's better like that, though. At least you're happy this way, right?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Trying to reason with you is pointless, you know that right? Nothing I say, no matter how logical and solid will make you change your thoughts because you're so stuck in this delusion that you refuse to acknowledge anything that might shatter it. I'm not saying that I necessarily blame you for it, afterall you do have a mental problem, but just that it makes me sad to know that there are people out there like yourself who will live in their own little world and never realize the truth.
> 
> Maybe it's better like that, though. At least you're happy this way, right?


 
Yep ='D


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 19, 2010)

Laziness is in and of itself a negative trait and behavior which is not productive towards any goal aside from instant gratification of not applying oneself to something.

Just sayin.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk, you are clearly delusional and just feeding your diseased ego.  Your ego is like a cancer, feeding upon your brain, destroying its ability to reason.  You have no evidence for your theory.  If you can delete emotions and change your personality, why not do something about your massive ego or your laziness.  Because, I read your theory, and, honestly, you just came off as deluded and egotistic.  If you're a genius, prove it.  I get the feeling that your emotional disability (yes, it is important to be able to feel negative emotions) is a result of your brain functioning incorrectly.

I know this post makes me seem like an asshole, Ibuuyk, but you apparently are incapable of anger, so I'm posting it anyways.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, it makes sense to me, in an illogical  & paradoxal way.


 
First off: you have contradicted yourself with the statement "it makes sense in an illogical way".  By definition "illogical" things do not make sense.  Second: It's paradox*ic*al, you chump.

Also, laziness is not a positive aspect.  Efficiency and expediency are.  Efficiency and expediency allow you to use less time on work and more time on leisure, rather than laziness which simply ignores some/all of the work altogether to get extra leisure time.  Do not confuse the two.  And in the end the lazy man ends up working twice as hard.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Laziness is in and of itself a negative trait and behavior which is not productive towards any goal aside from instant gratification of not applying oneself to something.
> 
> Just sayin.


 
LAZYNESS IS A CHOICE!

I can totally stop being lazy if I want to.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Laziness is in and of itself a negative trait and behavior which is not productive towards any goal aside from instant gratification of not applying oneself to something.
> 
> Just sayin.


 
I'm productive when I have something to do.

Just sayin.



N106 said:


> Ibuuyk, you are clearly delusional and just feeding your diseased ego.  Your ego is like a cancer, feeding upon your brain, destroying its ability to reason.  You have no evidence for your theory.  If you can delete emotions and change your personality, why not do something about your massive ego or your laziness.  Because, I read your theory, and, honestly, you just came off as deluded and egotistic.  If you're a genius, prove it.  I get the feeling that your emotional disability (yes, it is important to be able to feel negative emotions) is a result of your brain functioning incorrectly.
> 
> I know this post makes me seem like an asshole, Ibuuyk, but you apparently are incapable of anger, so I'm posting it anyways.


 
Doesn't egotistic means thinking only about self?  Cuz if that's the case and i'm considered egotistic, then who isn't?  Besides, when I'll find an use to negative emotions, I'll restore 'em.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree with what somebody said on the first page about the whole self glorification and the snowflake thing.
Also: Awesome assumptions, partner.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> First off: you have contradicted yourself with the statement "it makes sense in an illogical way".  By definition "illogical" things do not make sense.  Second: It's paradox*ic*al, you chump.



Thanks for correcting my typo.  And it is because it contradicts itself that I say it's paradoxical.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Doesn't egotistic means thinking only about self?  Cuz if that's the case and i'm considered egotistic, then who isn't?  Besides, when I'll find an use to negative emotions, I'll restore 'em.


The reason you're an egotist is because you think that you are one of the 400 smartest people in the world, capable of being a perfect human being.
Reality is on the phone.  It wants to talk to you.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Doesn't egotistic means thinking only about self?  Cuz if that's the case and i'm considered egotistic, then who isn't?  Besides, when I'll find an use to negative emotions, I'll restore 'em.


 *eÂ·goÂ·tism*
  â€“noun  1.  excessive  and  objectionable  reference  to  oneself  in  conversation  or  writing;  conceit;  boastfulness.  

 2.  selfishness;  self-centeredness;  egoism.

Your theory is based around how special you are compared to other people. The only point of your theory is to boost your ego. Thus, it's egotistic. Not everyone is egotistic because of that word "excessive" in the first definition and selfishness in the second.



Harmony said:


> I agree with what* everyone* said on the first page  about the whole self glorification and the snowflake thing.
> Also:  Awesome assumptions, partner.


Fix'd.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> The reason you're an egotist is because you think that you are one of the 400 smartest people in the world, capable of being a perfect human being.
> Reality is on the phone.  It wants to talk to you.


 
Ha!  Hilarious, simply hilarious.  Not only did I never say anything about being perfect, but I couldn't be any farther from perfection.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> but I couldn't be any farther from perfection.


 And Ibuuyk finally gets something right in this thread by page 3.

Also, stop picking out a small point of someone's post and think that by disregarding that little thing that you render their entire point invalid. N106 is still right.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Your theory is based around how special you are compared to other people. The only point of your theory is to boost your ego. Thus, it's egotistic. Not everyone is egotistic because of that word "excessive" in the first definition and selfishness in the second.
> 
> Fix'd.


 
My theory was to explain who I am, so sorry if it talks about me, and not about my ego.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm productive when I have something to do.
> 
> Just sayin.


 
If you do work when you have something to do, then how are you lazy?  You clearly don't understand the definition of the word.

You ARE lazy in the fact that you refuse to further explain yourself when prompted to do so, ie giving you something to do.  Not trying in this sense, and essentially taking pride in it, is laziness and reflects negatively on your character, whether you like to acknowledge it or not.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks for correcting my typo.  And it is because it contradicts itself that I say it's paradoxical.


 
Whether it's paradoxical or not is immaterial.  It's impossible in reality, only possible in silly hypothetical situations and wordplay.  It's meaningless.  You might as well have been the Cheshire Cat, for all the sense you made.  This isn't Wonderland, pal.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> My theory was to explain who I am, so sorry if it talks about me.  Also, it has nothing to do with my ego.


 It has everything to do with your ego. That's why your theory exists: because you think that you're better than almost everyone else.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If you do work when you have something to do, then how are you lazy?  You clearly don't understand the definition of the word.
> 
> You ARE lazy in the fact that you refuse to further explain yourself when prompted to do so, ie giving you something to do.  Not trying in this sense, and essentially taking pride in it, is laziness and reflects negatively on your character, whether you like to acknowledge it or not.



Then how do you call it when you're lazy outside of work, but productive when you have somethin' to do?



Tycho said:


> Whether it's paradoxical or not is immaterial.  It's impossible in reality, only possible in silly hypothetical situations and wordplay.  It's meaningless.  You might as well have been the Cheshire Cat, for all the sense you made.  This isn't Wonderland, pal.


 
Which is why I don't have a theory about it, only "silly hypothetical situations & wordplay".  I said I like to believe in it sometimes, not that I believe it firmly.



Jashwa said:


> It has everything to do with your ego. That's why  your theory exists: because you think that you're better than almost  everyone else.


 
Again, I couldn't be farther from perfection :V.  When did I say being  the way I am makes me better than everyone else?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Buahaha, "persons".
> 
> And I sure agree that he's mental :V



Actually, persons is a word. It is meant to refer to multiple individuals from different peoples. It's mostly used in legal crap.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, persons is a word. It is meant to refer to multiple individuals from different peoples. It's mostly used in legal crap.


 
This, I prefer that word to "people", which sounds too vague & "individuals", who sounds too specific.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, persons is a word. It is meant to refer to multiple individuals from different peoples. It's mostly used in legal crap.


 
I'm aware, but not really in this context. It's a relatively large  group defined by a single characteristic, everything other insignificant. I'm pretty sure it quilifies for "people" quite well.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Then how do you call it when you're lazy outside of work, but productive when you have somethin' to do?


 
Having leisure time and being lazy are two completely different things.  Leisure and laziness have two different connotations.  "Work" is a word you threw into the conversation and not relevant to what I'm talking about.  I said being productive towards a "goal."  Your goal, as stated in this thread is to help us understand how you think your mind works.  I'm not satisfied and I think plenty of people here also aren't satisfied with the answers you've given to our inquiries.  However, you've shown in this thread when prompted to explain something about yourself you decide not to on the basis of "laziness."  You've given yourself something to do by creating this thread and given yourself the obligation to defend your line of thinking.  Denying the chance to defend it after the OP is laziness and not exactly something which would make anyone on here think highly of the kind of person you are.  Again, whether or not you care is irrelevant.  Within this community and most online communities, that's a negative characteristic of any forum poster.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Buahaha, "persons".
> 
> And I sure agree that he's mental :V





Thatch said:


> I'm aware, but not really in this context. It's a relatively large group defined by a single characteristic, everything other insignificant. I'm pretty sure it quilifies for "people" quite well.



Ah, then people would be the better word. I didn't read the OP because this computer is so sucky that it made the OP have two words per line.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Having leisure time and being lazy are two completely different things.  Leisure and laziness have two different connotations.  "Work" is a word you threw into the conversation and not relevant to what I'm talking about.  I said being productive towards a "goal."  Your goal, as stated in this thread is to help us understand how you think your mind works.  I'm not satisfied and I think plenty of people here also aren't satisfied with the answers you've given to our inquiries.  However, you've shown in this thread when prompted to explain something about yourself you decide not to on the basis of "laziness."  You've given yourself something to do by creating this thread and given yourself the obligation to defend your line of thinking.  Denying the chance to defend it after the OP is laziness and not exactly something which would make anyone on here think highly of the kind of person you are.  Again, whether or not you care is irrelevant.  Within this community and most online communities, that's a negative characteristic of any forum poster.


 
I threw "work" into the convo cuz I was replying to someone else.
If you guys aren't satisfied, then ask me questions instead of just flaming at how delusional & egotiscal I am.
I believe I said in the OP that I didn't want to write a book about it, which is why I say I'm too lazy to explain fully.


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, then people would be the better word. I didn't read the OP because this computer is so sucky that it made the OP have two words per line.


 
Summary: I am special, I can program my emotions, and am better than those who can't do this. I have also cured my autism.



Ibuuyk said:


> I threw "work" into the convo cuz I was replying to someone else.
> If you guys aren't satisfied, then ask me questions instead of just flaming at how delusional & egotiscal I am.
> I believe I said in the OP that I didn't want to write a book about it, which is why I say I'm too lazy to explain fully.



You ever explained your theory to a psychiatrist? You could get famous if you prove your abilities to be true, and if it turns out to be all in your head, he will help you improve your mental state.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> Summary: I am special, I can program my emotions, and am better than those who can't do this. I have also cured my autism.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever explained your theory to a psychiatrist? You could get famous if you prove your abilities to be true, and if it turns out to be all in your head, he will help you improve your mental state.



We're all special, which proves we're all the same and thus, nobody's special.  Read above to see I'm NOT better.  I haven't cured autism, only kept the advantages & flushed the disadvantages.

And being famous is the last thing I want, thanks.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I haven't cured autism, only kept the advantages & flushed the disadvantages.


 
It would mean the same. And you obviously haven't, which anyone would tell you, if you ever bothered to ask.


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> We're all special, which proves we're all the same and thus, nobody's special.  Read above to see I'm NOT better.  I haven't cured autism, only kept the advantages & flushed the disadvantages.
> 
> And being famous is the last thing I want, thanks.


 
Everyone being special doesn't mean no one is, it means everyone is different. 

With great power comes great responsibility, if you (with help) found a way to spread your gift imagine how much the human race would benefit.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hahahaha, this theory is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> I think you're deluded, Ibuuyk. I really do. You don't seem to have a firm grasp on yourself and on reality.


I'll be damned. I agree with Jashwa on something.

You should ask Ibuuyk his views on the time cube.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> Everyone being special doesn't mean no one is, it means everyone is different.
> 
> With great power comes great responsibility, if you (with help) found a way to spread your gift imagine how much the human race would benefit.


 
For the "with help" part to be valid, I'd either need someone to believe me, or to meet someone like me.  And it really isn't something humanity needs.


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> For the "with help" part to be valid, I'd either need someone to believe me, or to meet someone like me.  And it really isn't something humanity needs.


 
Not every human, but if what you were saying was true (don't think for a second I believe it is, I am just very interested in human subconsciousness and the way others think), it would result in massive improvements on our knowledge of the human mind. 

You ever consider that it is possible that you won't try to share this because deep down you know it is just your way to dealing with your issues? To think that you posses a gift which a tiny proportion of humans posses, if not any? You don't even have to be fully aware of this being your reason in order to believe what you do. I _really_ suggest you see a professional about this. Whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> Not every human, but if what you were saying was true (don't think for a second I believe it is, I am just very interested in human subconsciousness and the way others think), it would result in massive improvements on our knowledge of the human mind.
> 
> You ever consider that it is possible that you won't try to share this because deep down you know it is just your way to dealing with your issues? To think that you posses a gift which a tiny proportion of humans posses, if not any? You don't even have to be fully aware of this being your reason in order to believe what you do. I _really_ suggest you see a professional about this. Whats the worst that can happen?


 
I can't be bothered with tests, sounds boring as Hell.  Besides, I'm not a big fan of helping humans.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ha!  Hilarious, simply hilarious.  Not only did I never say anything about being perfect, but I couldn't be any farther from perfection.


 Hey. Stop being a sarcastic smartass.
I order you to delete that mannerism right now young man.


----------



## Eske (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry if this offends you, Ibuuyk, it's really not meant to.  What I'm going to say is probably going to strike a nerve, so be warned.  Just please believe that I'm absolutely _not_ trying to upset you.

The beliefs described in the original post are... at least to me, very clear signs of mental instability (NOT a part of autism, but mania).  As someone who grew up in a family of Bipolar Disorder victims, and as someone who is on her way toward a similar diagnosis of her own... I think you should see a psychiatrist.  

I have beliefs of my own which "normal" healthy people consider to be absolute ludicrous delusions -- which has made me acutely aware of the fact that sometimes I _do_ sound like a babbling schizophrenic.  I'm no psychiatrist, but based on my own very similar experiences... it might be a good idea to talk to a professional mental health care provider about these beliefs and ideas, before things take a turn for the worse.


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

Eske said:


> I'm sorry if this offends you, Ibuuyk, it's really not meant to.  What I'm going to say is probably going to strike a nerve, so be warned.  Just please believe that I'm absolutely _not_ trying to upset you.
> 
> The beliefs described in the original post are... at least to me, very clear signs of mental instability (NOT a part of autism, but mania).  As someone who grew up in a family of Bipolar Disorder victims, and as someone who is on her way toward a similar diagnosis of her own... I think you should see a psychiatrist.
> 
> I have beliefs of my own which "normal" healthy people consider to be absolute ludicrous delusions -- which has made me acutely aware of the fact that sometimes I _do_ sound like a babbling schizophrenic.  I'm no psychiatrist, but based on my own very similar experiences... it might be a good idea to talk to a professional mental health care provider about these beliefs and ideas, before things take a turn for the worse.


 
Agreed 100%. I have my share of "unnatural thoughts", or at least what others would consider unnatural, and I highly recommend seeing a psychiatrist. Might be hypocritical for me to say that seeing how I haven't, but if my unusual thoughts escalated to the level where I believed in them enough to base my actions on them I would.


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

YOU ARE PANSEXUAL.

YOU FUCKING RETARD.

YOU ARE NOT AS UNIQUE AS YOU THINK YOU ARE.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> Hey. Stop being a sarcastic smartass.
> I order you to delete that mannerism right now young man.


 
There wasn't any trace of sarcasm in that post, actually.



Eske said:


> I'm sorry if this offends you, Ibuuyk, it's really not meant to.  What I'm going to say is probably going to strike a nerve, so be warned.  Just please believe that I'm absolutely _not_ trying to upset you.
> 
> The beliefs described in the original post are... at least to me, very clear signs of mental instability (NOT a part of autism, but mania).  As someone who grew up in a family of Bipolar Disorder victims, and as someone who is on her way toward a similar diagnosis of her own... I think you should see a psychiatrist.
> 
> I have beliefs of my own which "normal" healthy people consider to be absolute ludicrous delusions -- which has made me acutely aware of the fact that sometimes I _do_ sound like a babbling schizophrenic.  I'm no psychiatrist, but based on my own very similar experiences... it might be a good idea to talk to a professional mental health care provider about these beliefs and ideas, before things take a turn for the worse.


 
I don't get offended, don't worry.  And I guess you could call me a erm.. Multipolar? individual, but it's quite different.  If I remember right, Bipolars have a set amount of personalities with distinct traits, & can't control 'em.  The difference with me is that I have the number of personalities I want, & I'm the one who decides which traits to give 'em & whether to delete 'em or not.



DarkNoctus said:


> YOU ARE PANSEXUAL.
> 
> YOU FUCKING RETARD.
> 
> YOU  ARE NOT AS UNIQUE AS YOU THINK YOU ARE.


 
ilu too <3


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'm don't get offended, don't worry.


 I'm don't get offended either. :B

You've just turned this thread incredibly ironic.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> Everyone being special doesn't mean no one is, it means everyone is different.
> 
> With great power comes great responsibility, if you (with help) found a way to spread your gift imagine how much the human race would benefit.



Oh, so nothing new.



DarkNoctus said:


> I'm don't get offended either. :B
> 
> You've just turned tdhis thread incredibly ironic.



How incredible.


----------



## Tally (Jun 19, 2010)

You know, this is just like religion.

All the non-gullible people see that it is utterly false, and yet no one can prove it to not be true. So I give up on actually trying to change the OP's mind, I know how that goes from those countless religious debates. He wont be effected by what we say, and we wont be effected by what he says.

And here to prove my point is Ibuuyk.



Ibuuyk said:


> I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're one of 'em, but at least I made my point.  I'm glad, thanks guys ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Tally said:


> You know, this is just like religion.
> 
> All the non-gullible people see that it is utterly false, and yet no one can prove it to not be true. So I give up on actually trying to change the OP's mind, I know how that goes from those countless religious debates. He wont be effected by what we say, and we wont be effected by what he says.
> 
> And here to prove my point is Ibuuyk.


 
This, pretty much.


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> This, pretty much.


 How brilliant. I remember when you were talking to me how you were able to think of a completely plausible religion just by thinking for a day, telling me how ridiculous all religion is. Yet now you approve of comparing your "condition" to a religion?

Oh shut up. You're pansexual. You fit the definition perfectly, get over it etc.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> How brilliant. I remember when you were talking to me how you were able to think of a completely plausible religion just by thinking for a day, telling me how ridiculous all religion is. Yet now you approve of comparing your "condition" to a religion?
> 
> Oh shut up. You're pansexual. You fit the definition perfectly, get over it etc.


 
Too bad nobody was talking about sexual orientations before you barged in, have you even read half of the OP?


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Too bad nobody was talking about sexual orientations before you barged in, have you even read half of the OP?


 What? This is based on your "theory" you being able to get over certain emotions including sexual orientations, as mentioned in the OP - so yeah, I read the OP.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I can't be bothered with tests, sounds boring as Hell.  Besides, I'm not a big fan of helping humans.


 


Ibuuyk said:


> Besides, *I'm not a big fan of helping humans*.


 
I don't think anything has to be said


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What? This is based on your "theory" you being able to get over certain emotions including sexual orientations, as mentioned in the OP - so yeah, I read the OP.


 
Except sexual orientations was just an example?  Sex seems to be one of this forum's forte, so I figured it might be more easily understood if I used that kinda example.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Except sexual orientations was just an example?  Sex seems to be one of this forum's forte, so I figured it might be more easily understood if I used that kinda example.


 
Using it as an example automatically includes it in the theory.
you keep saying you're smart


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Using it as an example automatically includes it in the theory.
> you keep saying you're smart


 
So, I should make my own base, yet I shouldn't use examples people would understand cuz it automatically makes the whole theory revolves around it.

It's just an example guys, get over it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> yet I shouldn't use examples people would understand


 
You're still making this ridiculous assumption that you're intelectually superior and discovered some truths that are unfathomable to "normals". Don't worry, we'll understand.

We'll probably come to the conclusion that it's bullshit, but we'll understand.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk, here is Jesusfish's Theory on Human Sexuality and its' relation to Intelligence:



Sexuality is determined by how sex hormones shape the brain, and how one adapts to fulfill a certain role in society (which is also dependent on Sex Hormones, and a variety of other neurotransmitters).



Now, 
there are two basic hormones:



Testosterone, which is tied to attention, spatial skills, and memory. Which is why males are better at specialization.



and



Progesterone, which is tied to synaptic function, and can potentially increase cognitive ability and certain aspects of memory. It is what permits women to focus on a wider array of subjects than men (although, it doesn't mean that they specialize in the fields, it just means that they can focus on more things/factors than men can).



A person with levels of each hormone higher than the level which is considered the human norm are bound to specialize in things which might deviate from what is considered the norm for their gender.



Now, any measure of intelligence is based on a variety of factors, mainly mental performance in a variety of subjects, which can include kinesthetics, abstract thought, and reasoning/problem solving.



Ergo, since an individual has more hormones affecting the development of their mind, it can be said that they might specialize in things that aren't the norm for their gender, and they may indeed have developed more skills than that of their peers.



Now, Sexual orientation is dependent on, obviously, what your brain makes you sexually attracted to. It is almost a side-effect of the sex hormones acting on the human mind.



Now, we know that homosexuals and bisexuals have, on average, an increased level of the sex hormone which is more common in the opposite sex as compared to what is considered the norm for their gender. This is where I make a correlation between homosexuality and intelligence.



Not all gay people are intelligent, but their intelligence is can be dependent on the levels of specific sex hormones which are in their system. So, there is a trend for more intelligent persons to have sexual tastes which deviate from the norm (like bisexuality, pansexuality, and homosexuality). It is a trend, but not a correlation. 



Homosexuals specialize tend to specialize in fields which the rest of their gender does not specialize in, and if they are male homosexuals, it means that they can specialize in more things than their peers, even though they might not actually master them. 



Now, the trick to getting intelligence is a proper ratio of sex hormones, which would then permit an individual to be able to perform better in a wider range of tasks than their peers, and can increase their general intelligence, making them a general â€œrenaissance man/womanâ€, in that they have a better ability to think, communicate, and realize their cognitive powers in both the physical world, interpersonal matters, and in abstract matters. (So think of some homosexual/bisexual geniuses, like Alan Turing, Aleister Crowley, Leonardo da Vinci, and Michel Foucault, and how they specialized in more than one field, versus the heterosexual geniuses who might specialize in one or two fields).



Tl;Dr: 

Intelligent people, do not have the capacity to control their sexual orientation, but some have the ability to assimilate into different roles because they have the capacity to adapt to such roles due to the effects of sex hormones on the structure of the brain, and the operation of the brain.

(I feel that I have no life, for this isn't copypasta. It is an amphetamine fuelled theory that is more plausible than the theory you have presented about Intelligent people and Sexual Orientation.)


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk, seriously, you have a massive ego.  You created a belief with no evidence whatsoever and cannot defend it out of laziness.  Yet- you believe you're right.
If you're autistic, you must be so severely autistic that you are utterly incapable of speaking to other human beings.  And you have stated yourself that you don't care for human beings- meaning that you're also selfish.
Cite sources and stuff if you want to convince us that your theory is true.  But so far, you're just convincing us that you're lazy and unintelligent.
And you're pansexual.  Get over it.


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Except sexual orientations was just an example?  Sex seems to be one of this forum's forte, so I figured it might be more easily understood if I used that kinda example.


 Then what's wrong with _me_ using it as the main example? Twit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ibuuyk, seriously, you have a massive ego.  You created a belief with no evidence whatsoever and cannot defend it out of laziness.  Yet- you believe you're right.
> If you're autistic, you must be so severely autistic that you are utterly incapable of speaking to other human beings.  And you have stated yourself that you don't care for human beings- meaning that you're also selfish.
> Cite sources and stuff if you want to convince us that your theory is true.  But so far, you're just convincing us that you're lazy and unintelligent.
> And you're pansexual.  Get over it.


 How does me not liking humans makes me selfish, seriously?  Thinking about self instead of others & not liking something doesn't even have anything in common, you might as well call someone who doesn't like carrots selfish.  Also, how can I cite sources when there are none?  As far as I know, I'm the only one, so any source would be coming from me, which wouldn't be much of a source after all.  And oh sure, now that DarkNoctus randomly said I'm pansexual, I now am.  What about YOU back up what you're saying?

Also @JesusFish, it's said somewhere in the OP that It makes the mental mightier than the physical.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> How does me not liking humans makes me selfish, seriously?  Thinking about self instead of others & not liking something doesn't even have anything in common, you might as well call someone who doesn't like carrots selfish.  Also, how can I cite sources when there are none?  As far as I know, I'm the only one, so any source would be coming from me, which wouldn't be much of a source after all.  And oh sure, now that DarkNoctus randomly said I'm pansexual, I now am.  What about YOU back up what you're saying?
> 
> Also @JesusFish, it's said somewhere in the OP that It makes the mental mightier than the physical.


 Listen.  My point is- you came off as delusional and egotistic.  And being able to pick and choose your sexuality really means that you were attracted to everything.  Which is the definition of pansexual.
If you want people to listen to you, then don't look like such an egotist.  Don't be too lazy to back up your claims.  Otherwise, you just prove everything anybody says about you being an idiot.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> It makes the mental mightier than the physical.


 
The wording doesn't cease to amuse me.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

To sum up this thread:



			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> I R INTELLIGENT AND SHALL USE WORDS


 


			
				Everyone else said:
			
		

> Here are some logical arguments and theories interspersed with vague insults


 


			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> LALALALALANOTLISTENINGLALALALA UR ALL 2 STUPID TO UNDERSTAND



Ibyuuk, you seem intent on ignoring what people suggest, think or opinionate on the simple basis that you are dead set on being so much better than everyone else, so you'll carry on blithely as you are. You've given no evidence or proof other than "I say I am so I am".



Ibuuyk said:


> It makes the mental mightier than the  physical.


Yep, you certainly are mental. But not mightier.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> Listen.  My point is- you came off as delusional and egotistic.  And being able to pick and choose your sexuality really means that you were attracted to everything.  Which is the definition of pansexual.
> If you want people to listen to you, then don't look like such an egotist.  Don't be too lazy to back up your claims.  Otherwise, you just prove everything anybody says about you being an idiot.


 
I'm not attracted to everything, I'm attracted to what I want to be attracted to, slight difference but I get the misunderstatement.

And I back up my claims, but I won't go as far as writing another book and/or seeing a specialist that's gonna cost me something just to do tests & become a laboratory rat.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ibyuuk, you seem intent on ignoring what people suggest, think or opinionate on the simple basis that you are dead set on being so much better than everyone else, so you'll carry on blithely as you are. You've given no evidence or proof other than "I say I am so I am".
> 
> 
> Yep, you certainly are mental.


^This, oh my god, THIS!!!!
This sums up everything.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> The wording doesn't cease to amuse me.


 
Sorry, I don't remember the original saying.



Smelge said:


> To sum up this thread:
> 
> Ibyuuk, you seem intent on ignoring what people suggest, think or opinionate on the simple basis that you are dead set on being so much better than everyone else, so you'll carry on blithely as you are. You've given no evidence or proof other than "I say I am so I am".
> 
> Yep, you certainly are mental. But not mightier.


 
For yet another time, this DOESN'T make me BETTER than everyone else, what's so hard to understand about that?  And it just doesn't sound serious when you can't get my name right.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> How does me not liking humans makes me selfish, seriously? Thinking about self instead of others & not liking something doesn't even have anything in common, you might as well call someone who doesn't like carrots selfish. Also, how can I cite sources when there are none? As far as I know, I'm the only one, so any source would be coming from me, which wouldn't be much of a source after all. And oh sure, now that DarkNoctus randomly said I'm pansexual, I now am. What about YOU back up what you're saying?
> 
> Also @JesusFish, it's said somewhere in the OP that It makes the mental mightier than the physical.


 
General intelligence consists of kinesthetic intelligence like this, and this, but it also includes this.

Being physical requires good spatial skills and coordination, which denotes a sort of kinesthetic intelligence.



Also, being the intelligent fellow which you are, 

I would have expected you to have decided to discuss the flaws in your theories, rather than devoting more time to protecting your Russian (Unneccessarily large and indefensible) ego.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> General intelligence consists of kinesthetic intelligence like this, and this, but it also includes this.
> 
> Being physical requires good spatial skills and coordination, which denotes a sort of kinesthetic intelligence.


 
Sorry, can't watch videos with my shitty Internet connection.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 19, 2010)

Gymnasts, trick shooters, and football players, doing the things which most lack the mental capacity to accomplish...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Gymnasts, trick shooters, and football players, doing the things which most lack the mental capacity to accomplish...


 
Oh, I didn't say the mental being mightier than the physical in this case made the later obselete, far from that.  A brain w/o a body wouldn't be quite useful.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sorry, I don't remember the original saying.


Mind over matter?
It's not that complicated.

But the "mental" fits anyway :V



Ibuuyk said:


> For yet another time, this DOESN'T make me BETTER than everyone else, what's so hard to understand about that?  And it just doesn't sound serious when you can't get my name right.


 
No, that's absolutely not what "I'm overaveragly intelligent, have absolute control over my mind and understant secrets puny "normals" have no way of comprehending" means.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> No, that's absolutely not what "I'm overaveragly intelligent, have absolute control over my mind and understant secrets puny "normals" have no way of comprehending" means.


 
Oh sure, cuz that's such a good thing anyway.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

You know what... I'm not going to write out a long argument for this comment.  I'm just going to sum up my thoughts at the moment in a single sentence:

Ibuuyk, you are not as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh sure, cuz that's such a good thing anyway.


 
Well, you wouldn't know.

I'm not even being witty here. This is a completely deadpan serious statement.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Well, you wouldn't know.


 
Uhh, yes, I would?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uhh, yes, I would?


 
No, for you do not meet any of those criteria. Your whole theory is an uneducated opinion and wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uhh, yes, I would?


 No.  You obviously aren't intelligent enough to know the burden of intelligence.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> And it just doesn't sound serious when you can't get my name right.


 
Sorry, I only remember important things.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> No, for you do not meet any of those criteria. Your whole theory is an uneducated opinion and wishful thinking on your part.





N106 said:


> No.  You obviously aren't intelligent enough to know the burden of intelligence.


 
And the link with me not being a good thing is..?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> And the link with me not being a good thing is..?


 
You not be a bad thing? I don't know, that wasn't what you wrote, so who cares.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh sure, cuz that's such a good thing anyway.


 


Thatch said:


> Well, you wouldn't know.


 


Thatch said:


> You not be a bad thing? I don't know, that wasn't what you wrote, so who cares.


 
That's exactly what I wrote, and you even replied to it, short attention span much?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That's exactly what I wrote, and you even replied to it, short attention span much?


 
No, but you should perhaps read what you write. You wouldn't know wheter IT (as in, overaverage inetlligence and other of the mentioned traits) is bad, since you don't show any signs of possesing them. No one, neither you nor me mentioned YOU not being bad, because you obviously are.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> No, that's absolutely not what "I'm overaveragly intelligent, have absolute control over my mind and understant secrets puny "normals" have no way of comprehending" means.





Thatch said:


> No, but you should perhaps read what you write. You wouldn't know wheter IT (as in, overaverage inetlligence and other of the mentioned traits) is bad, since you don't show any signs of possesing them. No one, neither you nor me mentioned YOU not being bad, because you obviously are.


 
I did read, it sums up part of my theory pretty well, in an arrogant way, but still describes me.  So by saying it wasn't necessarily a good thing, and it describes me, then I'm not necessarily a good thing.  But that doesn't mean i'm a bad thing, either, there are others levels other than the extremes.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I did read, it sums up part of my theory pretty well, in an arrogant way, but still describes me.  So by saying it wasn't necessarily a good thing, and it describes me, then I'm not necessarily a good thing.  But that doesn't mean i'm a bad thing, either, there are others levels other than the extremes.


 And the level you're on is known as "below average intelligence" mixed with "massive, diseased ego"


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I did read, it sums up part of my theory pretty well, in an arrogant way, but still describes me.  So by saying it wasn't necessarily a good thing, and it describes me, then I'm not necessarily a good thing.  But that doesn't mean i'm a bad thing, either, there are others levels other than the extremes.


 
You just ignored everything said between the two of my posts you just quoted. And if you read, you obviously did not understand.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk: You say you can change your sexuality on a whim.

Can you make it that you are only (keyword only) attracted to one gender and visa-versa? No, right?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> And the level you're on is known as "below average intelligence" mixed with "massive, diseased ego"


 
Where's the This buttons when we need it?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Again, I couldn't be farther from perfection :V.  When did I say being  the way I am makes me better than everyone else?


 In the other thread where you called "normal people" inferior to you. Also, at every point where you call people fools, idiots, etc and say that they can't understand because they aren't smart enough. 


Aden said:


> I don't think anything has to be said


 [this]


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

hey

hey ibuuyk

you're silly

amidoinitrite


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Ibuuyk: You say you can change your sexuality on a whim.
> 
> Can you make it that you are only (keyword only) attracted to one gender and visa-versa? No, right?


 
Sure, I can.



Jashwa said:


> In the other thread where you called "normal people" inferior to you. Also, at every point where you call people fools, idiots, etc and say that they can't understand because they aren't smart enough.


 
Links or it doesn't exist.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Links or it doesn't exist.


 
BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


No, seriously, did you just use that excuse? Oh my god, THIS is pure comedy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Links or it doesn't exist.


 I'll go look for them, I guess. Even though that's pathetic and going to make you look like an ass if I find them.

Didn't find them yet, but I found this gem of a thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/52320-Serious-Topic-take-two?highlight=


Also, does anyone remember what thread Ibuuyk brought up his 10% brain used thing in? Did it get deleted?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sure, I can.


 
No, you can't. Don't lie to yourself more then you are doing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> No, seriously, did you just use that excuse? Oh my god, THIS is pure comedy.


 
I know, I didn't want to bother with an excuse so I just wrote something random & potentially funny, it worked :V



WolvesSoulZ said:


> No, you can't. Don't lie to yourself more  then you are doing.


 
I think I'd know what I can & can't do, unless you're me?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibfuck, we can do this all day.  Your theory is not founded in reality, and you are nowhere near as intelligent as you think you are.  And you are definitely not superior to "normal people".


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know, I didn't want to bother with an excuse so I just wrote something random & potentially funny, it worked :V


 
Of course it was completely intentional. As always.



Ibuuyk said:


> I think I'd know what I can & can't do, unless you're me?


 
With your blatant wishful thinking, no I don't think you do. You just misinterpret simple things as something far more grandeur.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll go look for them, I guess. Even though that's  pathetic and going to make you look like an ass if I find them.
> 
> Didn't  find them yet, but I found this gem of a thread:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/52320-Serious-Topic-take-two?highlight=
> 
> ...


 
Rofl, I thought that shit got deleted.  That was in a past personality,  so it doesn't really apply to today's.



Thatch said:


> Of course it was completely intentional. As  always.


 
Wut?  It was intentional, or else I wouldn't've written it.  I don't  even know where this even starts to make sense.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk,

I may not be able to relate with your autism, but I can relate to your feelings of isolation from society at large. The difference being that while I retreated and developed fears related to meeting strangers, social interactions and expectations etc, you have developed a massive ego from the rage/hurt of others not being able to understand you. Then created a delusion to feed this ego that raises yourself up and puts everyone else down. You may think differently than others, but you are most certainly not smarter or better. Now I don't know if/when you posted that a childhood IQ test had "above-average" results, but I keep hearing something about it, and it seems to me that this experience was the first step; the basis for your delusion's creation.

Actually, I'm pretty familiar with delusions myself. Unlike you, when I felt hurt that others were not able to understand what I was trying to express, or that even I did not know how to express myself, I felt there was something wrong with _me_. You have taken the opposite road, and seem to feel there is something wrong with _everyone else_.

In the depths of my teenage hurt and angst, my delusion was enabled by someone I used to call a friend. This person is pretty darn close to being a classic narcissistic personality disorder case. He believes he is better than everyone else, that his opinion is the only valid opinion in the entire world, and he uses people to get what he wants without caring who he hurts. This ex-friend believes he is a special snowflake, an otherkin faery, and he used my hurt to pull me into his delusion. He called me a dragon and because I had bought into his whole better-than-everyone-else schtick, I believed what he said. I held onto this delusion for dear life, to make myself feel better, but it only helped me cope with the _symptoms_ of not being able to express myself or sometimes relate with others, and never dealt with the _cause_.

You can't go through life living like this. People will avoid you and you will really miss out on what it means to be truly alive. If you do have some friends, they may be enabling and feeding your delusions of grandeur, being pulled in.

See a psychologist and/or a psychiatrist. I am dead serious. It will help you get your head straight, and you will understand that everyone makes mistakes and it's OK to admit you were wrong about something. It's totally OK! Please, for yourself and your family, go get some help.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> that was in a past personality,  so it doesn't really apply to today's.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Words cannot describe how hilarious that is.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Rofl, I thought that shit got deleted.  That was in a past personality,  so it doesn't really apply to today's.


 You had me laughing for 10 minutes.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Rofl, I thought that shit got deleted.  That was in a past personality,  so it doesn't really apply to today's.


 
Haha. "Links or it's not true" Links "Well it's not true ANYMORE!"

In4 "it was just sarcasm"


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

The jashwa post is full of win and define what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Haha. "Links or it's not true" Links "Well it's not true ANYMORE!"
> 
> In4 "it was just sarcasm"


 
Except it really isn't valid anymore.  I mean, heck.  Compare me back then with me today, you might notice a -slight- difference.

Also, @Syradact.  It really doesn't have anything to do with ego.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That was in a past personality,  so it doesn't really apply to today's.



Best "get out of jail free" card ever.


I sure wish I was as awesome as you, I could do all this amazing shit that you do as well, like post on a furry forum for hours.

Hell yeah


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibfuck said:


> Except it really is valid.  I mean, heck.  Compare me back then with me today, you might notice a much bigger ego.
> 
> Also, @Syradact.  It really has everything to do with ego.


 Fix'd


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> That was in a past personality,  so it doesn't really apply to today's.


 
I am so using this excuse whenever I say something stupid

By the way, if you can control exactly how your personality is...why would you pick a personality that says stupid things


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Compare me back then with me today, you might notice a -slight- difference.


 
Nothing save for a RADICAL difference saves you. -slight- is slightly not enough :V


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Delusions of grandeur. That is all.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Delusions of grandeur. That is all.


 That's a sign of shizophrenia.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Question to OP.

If you can delete facets of your personality and so on, can you delete the stuff that stands you out, so you are like a normal and inferior person?


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Does someone wanna sum up what's going on in this thread

I don't have the attention span to read all of this


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Dammit this shit is so grand.

"25 years for murder"

"But it was my past personality!"


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does someone wanna sum up what's going on in this thread
> 
> I don't have the attention span to read all of this


 Ibfuck: I'm better than everybody else because I'm all smartical
Everyone else: No, you're a delusional fucktard
Ibfuck: Don't comment on stuff my past personality has said
Everyone else: rofl


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does someone wanna sum up what's going on in this thread
> 
> I don't have the attention span to read all of this





> To sum up this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does someone wanna sum up what's going on in this thread
> 
> I don't have the attention span to read all of this


 Ibuuyk thinks he is one of 400 people in the entire world that are intelligent enough to erase emotions, completely change his personality, and change his sexual orientation on a whim. He has 0 evidence to support this. We call him out on it and he claims that normal people can't understand so we have no chance to understand and he gets out of explaining it.

We proceed to tell him that these are delusions (Or have told him since post 1), but he ignores us and keeps believing in him. Some of us have given up on trying to convince him and are now here just to laugh at the stupid shit he says. 

Also, anything dumb he said in the past has to be excused because it was a different personality and not the same one as he has now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Question to OP.
> 
> If you can delete facets of your personality and so on, can you delete the stuff that stands you out, so you are like a normal and inferior person?


 
I'd say yes, but there'd probably be replies like

Ohey, he admitted he's superior, he has massive ego!

So, rephrase so there's no traps in the sentence, please.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'd say yes, but there'd probably be replies like
> 
> Ohey, he admitted he's superior, he has massive ego!
> 
> So, rephrase so there's no traps in the sentence, please.


 Then be normal and then you don't have any problems.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'd say yes


 
In that case, would you be able to willfully delete all the psychosis and delusions to essentially fix what is wrong with your head?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> In that case, would you be able to willfully delete all the psychosis and delusions to essentially fix what is wrong with your head?


 You're forgetting that he doesn't have any delusions or psychosis :V


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're forgetting that he doesn't have any delusions or psychosis :V


 
Don't worry, it's all a past pesonality.

Only now.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'd say yes, but there'd probably be replies like
> 
> Ohey, he admitted he's superior, he has massive ego!
> 
> So, rephrase so that I don't have to admit the truth, please.


Fix'd


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2010)

I would point out your terrible intro and fursona threads, but of course they were clearly done with a different personality that you deleted, so it's okay that you come across as a total assburger.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I would point out your terrible intro and fursona threads, but of course they were clearly done with a different personality that you deleted, so it's okay that you come across as a total assburger.


 To say he has assburgers is an insult to people with assburgers.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sure, I can.


Sure you can.



N106 said:


> To say he has assburgers is an insult to people with  assburgers.


 [yt]6jkBOU9etRA[/yt]


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Guys, we shouldn't be taking the piss. I think Ibyuuk is suffering a severe mental illness and requires treatment as soon as possible.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Guys, we shouldn't be taking the piss. I think Ibyuuk is suffering a severe mental illness and requires treatment as soon as possible.


 
Couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I think Ibyuuk is suffering a severe mental illness and requires treatment as soon as possible.


 IAWTC, but not with the part that says we shouldn't be mocking him.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

What the OP suggests is physically and mentally impossible.

To delete emotions or needs can't be done, as you can't overwrite sections of your brain. Everything you ever do is stored in there. There's lapses when stuff goes from short to long-term storage, but essentially every bit of information you see, hear, smell, taste and think are in your brain somewhere. And like a hard drive, bits of the information are everywhere. It's not stored as a single cohesive lump, it's interspersed with other memories and so on. Emotions are hardwired into your brain. The loss of an emotion is usually due to serious brain trauma. More to the point, willful deletion of something from the brain would cause major damage to it.

TL;DR: If OP really did what he claims he can do, his brains would squirt out his ear.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Guys, we shouldn't be taking the piss. I think Ibyuuk is suffering a severe mental illness and requires treatment as soon as possible.


 
Agreed, partially. We shouldn't take the piss from innocent people suffering from mental ilnesses. I have no qualms with taking the piss from him.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> IAWTC, but not with the part that says we shouldn't be mocking him.


 Here here, hence my 'assburgers' video.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Eske said:


> I'm sorry if this offends you, Ibuuyk, it's really not meant to.  What I'm going to say is probably going to strike a nerve, so be warned.  Just please believe that I'm absolutely _not_ trying to upset you.
> 
> The beliefs described in the original post are... at least to me, very clear signs of mental instability (NOT a part of autism, but mania).  As someone who grew up in a family of Bipolar Disorder victims, and as someone who is on her way toward a similar diagnosis of her own... I think you should see a psychiatrist.
> 
> I have beliefs of my own which "normal" healthy people consider to be absolute ludicrous delusions -- which has made me acutely aware of the fact that sometimes I _do_ sound like a babbling schizophrenic.  I'm no psychiatrist, but based on my own very similar experiences... it might be a good idea to talk to a professional mental health care provider about these beliefs and ideas, before things take a turn for the worse.


 
He's a lost cause.  Since we can not PHYSICALLY force him to see a psychiatrist and/or voluntarily check into a hospital psych ward he will continue doing what he is doing now until his manic phase ends and he slips into a depression (which could be at any time, really - there are people who cycle through mania and depression multiple times DAILY and others who can go years between cycles, and there's no way to tell which he would be), at which point any number of things could happen depending on what his depressive cycles are like.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2010)

I think Ibuuyk should read "The Curious Incident Of The Dog In The Night-Time" and come back to us when he's done, so he can tell us all how easily he can relate to the autistic boy the book is given in the perspective of.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibfuck hasn't been responding to this thread in a while.  Who wants to bet that he left the internet in tears?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 19, 2010)

Not to insult OP personally, but I believe this sums up everything about OP.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ibfuck hasn't been responding to this thread in a while.  Who wants to bet that he left the internet in tears?


 
Huh?  Nah, I'm just doin' other stuff while checking once in a while if there's somethin' new.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Huh?  Nah, I'm just doin' other stuff while checking once in a while if there's somethin' new.


 
Please note the casual contractions of "doin'" and "somethin'". This is PROOF that he can _flawlessly_ assume any personality to suit those around him. Truly amazing.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Huh?  Nah, I'm just doin' other stuff while checking once in a while if there's somethin' new.


 Excellent.  Your are a very important source of teh lulz for this forum.  Without your lulz-causing faulty logic, we would have nothing until the next crazy person shows up.
And, I'm not sure whether to be respectful of your inability to become angry, or terrified...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Not to insult OP personally, but I believe this sums up everything about OP.


 I actually love you.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> I actually love you.


 
There are pills for that. Seriously.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> Excellent.  Your are a very important source of teh lulz for this forum.  Without your lulz-causing faulty logic, we would have nothing until the next crazy person shows up.
> And, I'm not sure whether to be respectful of your inability to become angry, or terrified...


 
Why would I be angry?  This thread's goal was to entertain me, and it did successfully.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why would I be angry?  This thread's goal was to entertain me, and it did successfully.


 Does that mean you knew your theory was retarded?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why would I be angry?  This thread's goal was to entertain me, and it did successfully.


 
Did I hear a "lololol i trol u"?


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Did I hear a "lololol i trol u"?


 This just seems appropriate 

[yt]9jUjA5eJdpU[/yt]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> Does that mean you knew your theory was retarded?


 
Nah, the theory's still exact.



Tycho said:


> Did I hear a "lololol i trol u"?


 
*listens*

Nope, get your ears checked.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nah, the theory's still exact.


 Ah... so you're not the troll we thought you were for a second.
You're just a fucktard.

Seriously, what are you smoking, _and why aren't you sharing?_


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This just seems appropriate
> 
> [yt]9jUjA5eJdpU[/yt]


 
Buahahaha, I sincerily lol'd



N106 said:


> Ah... so you're not the troll we thought you were for a second.


 
Nah, he just changed his poersonality for a second there.


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> *listens*
> 
> Nope, get your ears checked.


 Aren't you fucking hilarious.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I can totally bend spoons with the power of my mind! You don't  believe me, do you? Well that just proves I'm right then! =D

But seriously, I'll have to agree with everyone else, that's a pretty  retarded theory from a visibly highly functioning autistic  person. How mental repression can seem to someone as some proof of higher intelligence escapes me. And to think I live just a few hours from him, it's rather scary.

Actually, if I was to extrapolate, I could say that his perceived heightened ease of mental repression is solid proof that he didn't overcome his autism but, in fact, aggravated it.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh hello FAF. It's not like I didn't anticipate the reactions to this _at all_. Now you understand how Ibuyuuk thinks. I'd say "make of that what you will" but you already have sufficiently. 

I just wish I had read this real time.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's not like I didn't anticipate the reactions to this _at all_.


 
Thing is, quite a few people were offering up sensible stuff, but Ibuuyk stuffed any credibility he had. This topic may have gone quite well if he hadn't posted.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Thing is, quite a few people were offering up sensible stuff, but Ibuuyk stuffed any credibility he had. This topic may have gone quite well if he hadn't posted.


 
Don't look at me. I just thought that you all deserved to know more than "LOL 187 IQ" and luckily he was oh so accommodating. I was bit worried that he'd make an essay or something but that's it, word for word.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Thing is, quite a few people were offering up sensible stuff, but Ibuuyk stuffed any credibility he had. This topic may have gone quite well if he hadn't posted.


 
Pretty much, yup.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Thing is, quite a few people were offering up sensible stuff, but Ibuuyk stuffed any credibility he had. This topic may have gone quite well if he hadn't posted.


 
I would have never supposed he could have made himself into even more of a laughign stock... Until last page.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 19, 2010)

Now that I think about it, anybody ever noticed that arguing with these people is like shouting at a talking doll? You pull the little string in their back, hear whatever premeditated, senseless  line they have stocked on their tape, rant at how stupid it is and repeat until it's no fun anymore.

At least with dolls, you can just throw them in the trash when you get bored. And unlike crazies, they're not on auto-repeat by default.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

^Minus the insults , I agree with this. However unlike a doll you get to learn how people feel about the world, besides yourself. t's kinda cool to know how other people think even if you think that they're insane.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Now that I think about it, anybody ever noticed that arguing with these people is like shouting at a talking doll? You pull the little string in their back, hear whatever premeditated, senseless  line they have stocked on their tape, rant at how stupid it is and repeat until it's no fun anymore.
> 
> At least with dolls, you can just throw them in the trash when you get bored. And unlike crazies, they're not on auto-repeat by default.


 
The question is, how many different premeditated senseless lines are there on this doll's crazy's tape?


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^Minus the insults , I agree with this. However unlike a doll you get to learn how people feel about the world, besides yourself. t's kinda cool to know how other people think even if you think that they're insane.


 
True. At least it's educative, even though it can be incredibly annoying at times.

I know it sounds harsh on the dude here, and since the inanity of his statements is obviously due to his neural disorder, you can't really blame him. But, geez...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> True. At least it's educative, even though it can be incredibly annoying at times.
> 
> I know it sounds harsh on the dude here, and since the inanity of his statements is obviously due to his neural disorder, you can't really blame him. But, geez...


 
An asshole is an asshole, regardless of what illnesses they are saddled with.  Hiding behind a disorder so you can act like a jerk and try and convince other people that your deranged blathering is gospel truth and you should be hanging on his words like a congregation before a cult leader is BULLSHIT.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know you guys won't believe me, but do you at least understand what I'm trying to explain?  Cuz that's my goal.


 
Here's the main goal of this thread.



Ibuuyk said:


> I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're one of 'em, but at least I made my point.  I'm glad, thanks guys ^^


 
Here's when I say the thread has achieved its goal after a few posts.  There weren't any good movies on tv, so I figured I might as well make it fun for a while, but other than that the thread could've been locked, as I wasn't expecting it to be taken seriously to begin with.



Ibuuyk said:


> Why would I be angry?  This thread's goal was to entertain me, and it did successfully.


 
Besides, I told you guys I don't get angry nor offended, didn't I?  I do hope I've made your day a tad funnier, though.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^Minus the insults , I agree with this. However unlike a doll you get to learn how people feel about the world, besides yourself. t's kinda cool to know how other people think even if you think that they're insane.


 Heck yeah. Always an interesting experience. I love psychology and trying to grasp how other people think.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Heck yeah. Always an interesting experience. I love psychology and trying to grasp how other people think.


 Plus if you understand someone's thought process it makes it easier to move to compassion. Saying the logic is flawed is one thing. Not hating the person is another. I think most FAF members are much much much smarter than me, but are much less empathetic. To them if someone is spewing bullshit they don't deserve empathy or understanding.

Screw that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Heck yeah. Always an interesting experience. I love psychology and trying to grasp how other people think.


 
Yea, psychology IS fun.  Considered studying in it after I'm done with computing, but I still dunno if it should come before or after philosophy.  And yeah, I'm actually planning to be a diploma collector, why not?  Government pays me more for just listening to someone than a worker gets for killin' himself at work 12 hours a day, and it's funnier imo.

Knowing myself, I'll probably be a philosophy teacher in a decade or two, though.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think most FAF members are much much much smarter than me, but are much less empathetic. To them if someone is spewing bullshit they don't deserve empathy or understanding.
> 
> Screw that.


 
Honestly, I've been here long enough that I can pretty well pick up on what will be a worthwhile situation in which to let some empathy show through. I would like to say that I try to be empathetic most of the time, but I can't. Seeing the same archetypes of people and ideas every day has worn on me and I just don't care enough to want to understand them further. There are _very_ few people here whom I would feel connecting with would bring a rewarding conversation. 

At the end of the day, it's just more entertaining to take the path that's been taken in this thread. 

\I don't have negative feelings about most people here (with some exceptions).


----------



## Plantar (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, psychology IS fun.  Considered studying in it after I'm done with computing, but I still dunno if it should come before or after philosophy.  And yeah, I'm actually planning to be a diploma collector, why not?  Government pays me more for just listening to someone than a worker gets for killin' himself at work 12 hours a day, and it's funnier imo.
> 
> Knowing myself, I'll probably be a philosophy teacher in a decade or two, though.


 Just SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Just SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


 
But... buuuut :<


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> But... buuuut :<


 It's okay.

_We're here for you._


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> \
> Knowing myself, I'll probably be a philosophy teacher in a decade or two, though.


 This just keeps getting better.


----------



## Melo (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Subrosa (Jun 20, 2010)

The only thing I can think of that comes close is studies done on serial killers shoing that their brains react differently. Some like the "ice man" killed people and felt nothing, he had little to no emotion at all. Others had families and were described as loving caring and overall a normal person, then turns out they where a serial killer and when abducting/alureing people, killing them and disposing of them the where emotionless.

They did these psycologist simulation sessions and mapped their brains showing decreased activity or none at all.

So Ibuuyk, are you a serial killer?


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> The only thing I can think of that comes close is studies done on serial killers shoing that their brains react differently. Some like the "ice man" killed people and felt nothing, he had little to no emotion at all. Others had families and were described as loving caring and overall a normal person, then turns out they where a serial killer and when abducting/alureing people, killing them and disposing of them the where emotionless.
> 
> They did these psycologist simulation sessions and mapped their brains showing decreased activity or none at all.
> 
> So Ibuuyk, are you a serial killer?


 
What on earth are you talking about, Ibuuyk has showed himself to be very imotional. 

Although, most of the serial killers we have heard of showed these same traits; delusional thinking (making themselves better than anyone else in their mind), not wanting to approach other people, and having trouble with their sexuality.

Tell me op, how many of these indicators do you have?

http://serialkillr.tripod.com/SerialKillersExposed/characteristics.html


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, psychology IS fun.  Considered studying in it


 
You will not study it for long. You'll start the class then within the week be a classroom specimen where they can pick away at your psyche and try to reassemble it into a functional human. Of course that won't work, and by the end of the semester, you'll just be a brain in a jar stuffed full of electrodes.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You will not study it for long. You'll start the class then within the week be a classroom specimen where they can pick away at your psyche and try to reassemble it into a functional human. Of course that won't work, and by the end of the semester, you'll just be a brain in a jar stuffed full of electrodes.


 
When I started studying, they tried that.


A week later, they were all in a mental institution.

(But seriously, I recommend it to all, one of the most interesting subjects in school.)


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> http://serialkillr.tripod.com/SerialKillersExposed/characteristics.html


 
Early 90s websites are so cute


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, psychology IS fun.  Considered studying in it after I'm done with computing, but I still dunno if it should come before or after philosophy.  And yeah, I'm actually planning to be a diploma collector, why not?  Government pays me more for just listening to someone than a worker gets for killin' himself at work 12 hours a day, and it's funnier imo.


 
Wow. You're going to study psychology because becoming a therapist is about listening to sick people, identifying their faults, and laughing at them?

Permit me the luxury of saying FFFFUUUU...

Arguably this would be the single worst possible job you could have, with philosophy a second or third place. You need to be working on something abstract like mathematics or engineering.

A bridge or an airplane do not have feelings- if they are 'sick and laughably broken', people die, their feelings along with them. They need to be built by people who aren't too swayed by 'I feel good about my new bridge design!'. Go into engineering.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Something tells me that, if Dementiality hadn't made Ibuuyk such a good avatar, this whole thing would be easier to dismiss, because he'd just be using a picture of a tiger he found on Google Images.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

As I said in the autism thread, I seriously think Ibuuyk is a sociopath.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Knowing myself, I'll probably be suicidal in a decade or two, though.


 
Fix'd for relevance.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> So Ibuuyk, are you a serial killer?


 
Nope.



Tally said:


> Tell me op, how many of these indicators do you have?
> 
> http://serialkillr.tripod.com/SerialKillersExposed/characteristics.html


 
Daydreaming N

Compulsive Masturbation N

Isolation Y

Chronic Lying N

Enuresis (bed wetting) N

Rebelliousness Y

Nightmares N

Destroying Property N

Fire Setting N

Stealing N

Cruelty to Children N

Poor Body Image N

Temper Tantrums N

Sleep Problems N

Assaultive to Adults N

Phobias N

Running Away N

Cruelty to Animals N

Accident Prone N

Headaches Y

Destroying Possessions N

Eating Problems N

Convulsions N

Self-mutilation N




jinxtigr said:


> Wow. You're going to study psychology because becoming a therapist is about listening to sick people, identifying their faults, and laughing at them?
> 
> Permit me the luxury of saying FFFFUUUU...


 
I said I was gonna study psychology, not work in it.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibfuck is no serial killer.
Serial killers require some degree of intelligence to plan their killings.  Ibfuck obviously does not have the required intelligence.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk, do you know what these faces mean?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Ibuuyk, do you know what these faces mean?


 
Lawl, so many jokes come in mind when I see these faces.  But yeah, I could give a situation for each of 'em.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lawl, so many jokes come in mind when I see these faces.  But yeah, I could give a situation for each of 'em.


 Go on then.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Ibuuyk, do you know what these faces mean?


 
Pretty sure the second one is constipated


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

btw sociopath â‰  serial killer


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

First: I wanna cookie so I be doing a puppy face. (trying to be pityful)
Second: Err.. (obviously has serious constipation issues)
Third: *final fantasy victory theme*, I've finally beaten that turd, I r winrar! (proud of winning)
Fourth: Ohh yeah, feels gooood (is having a blowjob)
Fifth: ... (I know somebody who studied all night for his math exam, that or he's depressed cuz he failed it)
Sixth: *lil kid staring an adult and wondering* Dem damn grown-ups, WHY THEY SO TALL?!
Seventh: *is watching Eight & Ninth suspiciously, wondering if he should call the cops*
Eight: *totally wasn't expecting Ninth to do what he did*
Ninth: Tee hee, do you REALLY wanna know what he's doing to Eight?
Tenth: (looks like Fourth is about to come)
Eleventh: They told me it was possible to lick my nose, well I'll prove 'em wrong!
Twelve: First - angle = sadness.
Thirtheen: Heh, kids these days.
Fourteen: I farted
Fifteen: AHH, THE GERMAN ARE TRYING TO GAS US ALL! (that or Majora Mask reached Day 3)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 20, 2010)

No they're all depression :3
Gosh


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Pretty sure the second one is constipated


 
Or put a bodypart it shouldn't in a place completely unsuit for it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Or put a bodypart it shouldn't in a place completely unsuit for it.


 
That could also be any of the bottom ones, depending on why it is unsuitable.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

center one = surprise buttsecks


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> center one = surprise buttsecks


 
...given by the others two on the same row! Damn you, corrupted mind.



Ibuuyk said:


> I said I was gonna study psychology, not work in  it.



Don't forget to share all the juicy details with us when you do.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 20, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Don't forget to share all the juicy details with us when you do.


Yeah, Ibuuyk.  When you learn how real psychology works, share with us how your theory is bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Hey guys, I can totally bend spoons with the power of my mind! You don't believe me, do you? Well that just proves I'm right then! =D


 
I can bend spoons, my face, and the time-space-continuum without even trying with a few grams of Psilocybe Cubensis and about 5 hours of freetime.



> But seriously, I'll have to agree with everyone else, that's a pretty retarded theory from a visibly highly functioning autistic person. How mental repression can seem to someone as some proof of higher intelligence escapes me. And to think I live just a few hours from him, it's rather scary.



All theories remain until proven either valid or invalid. And it is safe to say that Ibuuyk's theory is invalid from a rational and practical standpoint.



> Actually, if I was to extrapolate, I could say that his perceived heightened ease of mental repression is solid proof that he didn't overcome his autism but, in fact, aggravated it.



You can only improve if you attempt to improve. And seeing how much the OP's theory has changed in the face of logical criticism(i.e. He didn't change it all and did not account for plausible objections), and seeing that he has based none of his theory on actual psychological mechanisms, then OP is probably not acting to help himself and his condition.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Just...  no.

I am one of those 400 people.  Find me, and i'll help you unlock your potential...  after stealing your social security number, taking your fingerprints and detailed pictures of your irises...  and taking out a few loans in your name.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Just...  no.
> 
> I am one of those 400 people.  Find me, and i'll help you unlock your potential...  after stealing your social security number, taking your fingerprints and detailed pictures of your irises...  and taking out a few loans in your name.


 
I don't get it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> I don't get it


 
You're not the only one, but at least that was an original post.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya hi late to the party. Missed all the good stuff and so on yadda yadda yadda.





Ibuuyk said:


> I know it's impossible to believe it unless you're  one of 'em, but at least I made my point.



I would just like to (almost surely repeat) that it is impossible to believe unless you have some kind of like, science, supporting your assertions or something idk. I mean, people lie and deceive themselves and make fallacious observations to begin with, and their first-hand experiences are not very reliable. 

Not to mention people like to think they are speshul and tend to warp their analysis of evidence to that conclusion. 

In other words I think this is very silly.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ibfuck is no serial killer.
> Serial killers require some degree of intelligence to plan their killings.  Ibfuck obviously does not have the required intelligence.


 

....dam you've got me there.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Just... no.
> 
> I am one of those 400 people. Find me, and i'll help you unlock your potential... after stealing your social security number, taking your fingerprints and detailed pictures of your irises... and taking out a few loans in your name.


 
FOR 10 EASY PAYMENTS OF $19.95, YOU TOO CAN BE AN ENLIGHTENED MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE. CALL AND ORDER TODAY.


----------



## Conker (Jun 21, 2010)

I honestly think OP is a troll. 

Believing that will help me sleep better at night anyways :V


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Conker said:


> I honestly think OP is a troll.
> 
> Believing that will help me sleep better at night anyways :V


 
Damn it, this way already near the bottom of page 1.


----------



## Conker (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Damn it, this way already near the bottom of page 1.


 I actually read the whole thread; it was really amusing. Don't recall seeing that on page one, though it was mentioned somewhere later in the thread.

But the "THIS" button is gone, so I figured I'd just parrot the "he's a troll" post.


----------

